# Car will not start, cause might be aftermarket alarm



## CTMiller32 (Jun 13, 2007)

First off let me say what kind of car I have....1999 Nissan Sentra XE
Ok now story time...

The other day I was having my system put in by my cousins
In order to connect wires, we had to disconnect one of the cable things
from the battery, after all was said and done, we put the cable back onto the
battery and my car's alarm goes off! Let me tell you that when i purchased the car,
the lady did not mention an alarm on it, she probably didn't even know about it herself!
All I got with the car were the keys, no alarm button switcher. So I stayed at my cousins house the whole day trying to figure out why this car won't start. Then at about 10pm(let me mention that I got to his house at around 2) the car starts and I drive home. Next day, cars fine, I drive to oxford and back. Then today I get up to go to school to take my finals, the car starts and its fine. After my test, I go to my car and try to start it up then bam, it wont turn on. So i was at school for about 20mins trying to figure it out and then one of my friends comes over n checks it out. All he told me went from one ear and out the other. But then magically the car turned on after and I drove home. I try to go out n get something to eat, car wont start. So the point of my story is that its really getting annoying and I would like to know if the alarm has something to do with it and if yes, how can I take that damn thing out and if no then pleaseeee helpp

Thank you lol


----------



## CTMiller32 (Jun 13, 2007)

found the problem, car is fine


----------

